# Reapplying to USC SCA - rewrite personal statement or resubmit old version with revisions?



## q64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Hello.  I have a question regarding personal statement.

Is it advisable to resubmit the old personal statement with revisions when reapplying to SCA Production program?  This is the 2nd time applying to SCA, and if I’m not admitted this time I’m considering to keep the personal statement while I submit new materials for all other requirements.  Has any member onboard done this and was admitted to SCA?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2022)

The takeaway I got from our interview with USC admissions was that the personal statement was pretty much the most important thing.

So... I'd write a new and improved one if you didn't get in last time.


----------



## q64 (Jan 15, 2022)

Chris W said:


> The takeaway I got from our interview with USC admissions was that the personal statement was pretty much the most important thing.
> 
> So... I'd write a new and improved one if you didn't get in last time.


Thank you.

SCA personal statement was the most difficult part of the application.  Hopefully it brings a positive result


----------

